# How does rain affect ball flight?



## Deke (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys,I will be going for a round at Craigie Hill tomorrow,and it looks like it will be raining quite a bit.I have never played in proper rain before,how will this affect my game/ball flight? What can I do to counter this? Cheers.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 21, 2012)

As you're in Perthshire, you'll be getting the proper rain, not the pretend stuff we get down here.
Hit an extra club and be careful of your footing. If the course gets really wet, it will soften up considerably so little bounce or roll


----------



## Deke (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you very much Bob! Much appreciated.My chipping has improved quite a bit recently using the v-easy,cheers!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2012)

Greens will have a bit more give in them so you can afford to be a bit bolder with your approach shots. Biggest problem I find when playing in heavy rain is chipping. Try to be too cute and you end up flubbing it 3 or 4 feet, try to be too bold and you run the risk of blading it through the clubhouse window.
Greens will be slower with a lot of rain on them too.
Picking the ball up cleanly is paramount.


----------



## Deke (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you Smiffy,I feel better prepared now!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2012)

bobmac said:



			you'll be getting the proper rain,
		
Click to expand...

Rain? Lincolnshire? Usually its just cloudy all the time (why so little rain and so little sun eh?) and the ground got its water from all the fog 

I also find that heavy rain beats the ball down out of the air a little, you need the extra clubs because of all the additional resistance it encounters or is my physics a little off here?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 21, 2012)

If it gets to a point where greens are showing surface water, lAg putting over surface water using a hybrid can be a good shot to have in the bag, worth practicing it first on the putting green


----------



## Deke (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers ScienceBoy,I think you would be right about that,ta.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2012)

The obvious thing is it will make your ball and clubs wet. That will have the same effect as playing a ball out of the rough ie. the grooves won't work as well and you will get less backspin.

I tend not to think about things like that in the rain though. As Bob said, club up and swing easy.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			The obvious thing is it will make your ball and clubs wet. That will have the same effect as playing a ball out of the rough ie. the grooves won't work as well and you will get less backspin.
		
Click to expand...

My grooves don't work off of bone dry fairways!!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 21, 2012)

heavy rain in Scotland when I've a comp on, here we go again, just like last summer...........very depressing


----------



## Deke (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers lads,don't worry Darth I am sure you will still enjoy your comp!


----------



## Andy (Apr 21, 2012)

Stay in the bar and have a good swally.


----------

